# Conley engine casting set



## joerom (Jan 19, 2019)

Hello everyone,
   I thought I would share my incredible find here..It is a complete Conley V8 casting set with the finished cam lobes, piston rings, pump, distributor cap, belts and pulleys and materials and drawings and instructions..
   I had one of these quite a few years back and ended up selling it and always wished I didn't..I thought the chances of me ever finding another would have been impossible, but I did..It seems like a shame to build it, but it will get in line with all my other castings, because of the Bentley BR2 I am working on now..


----------



## neil_1821 (Jan 19, 2019)

Where in the world did you find those?! You’re very lucky. 

I’ve often wondered why no-one has replicated these castings since they seem to be in such high demand.


----------



## joerom (Jan 19, 2019)

At the Cabin Fever show..This is my Holy Grail...…...


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jan 20, 2019)

Conley still exits, so any reproduction would have to be licensed.


----------



## joerom (Jan 20, 2019)

Absolutely, I would not copy the drawings either...…...


----------



## joerom (Jan 27, 2019)

Does anyone here have a finished model made from this kit...I have searched online, but mostly I find the new version..There is not a lot of info on this kit...


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 27, 2019)

Have you tried contacting Conley about getting a set of drawings? I met him at the NAMES show a few years ago. He seemed like the kind of guy that would help if he could. Give it a shot.

http://www.conleyprecision.com/


----------



## joerom (Jan 27, 2019)

I have the drawings and instructions..This is a complete kit..I was just curious about the fact that there was a casting kit made that was complete with all materials and finished parts such as cam lobes and things..I vaguely remember this way back when, and wanted to know about different kits that may have been made and their cost..


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 28, 2019)

I seem to recall all the patterns for that engine were destroyed in a fire at the foundry he was using. Being that he already had another engine in the works, he just went with the updated design I guess. Although I think he only does complete engines now and doesn't sell casting kits, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## joerom (Jan 28, 2019)

I did look and he only sells finished engines now..It is a shame because it seems like a nice kit..If memory serves me correct, I half remember it selling for around $500.00? I could be totally wrong though, so don't holler at me!
   I just can't make up my mind about starting it because it is such a rare kit, but I guess it does no good sitting in the box...


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jan 28, 2019)

Conley sold the company and retired. I saw the listing on Craigslist last year maybe. The address is now in Texas.


----------



## joerom (Jan 28, 2019)

I did look at the website, and went back to it to be sure it was the same I saw, and it was..But,this time I saw things I missed before, and now know a little more, so it was a good thing you mentioned it.....   
    The new Stinger engine is a beautiful piece of work, but there is something about the old V8 casting kit I have, that speaks to me...……….


----------



## joerom (Jan 28, 2019)

In writing about this engine, I was also writing about this casting set..I get as much pleasure looking at a casting set as I do looking at a finished engine..I have other castings that I have on a bench on display..I don't know if this is the right place for this, but I wonder how many people admire casting sets for engines as much as I do, or am I the only crazy here...…..


----------



## LorenOtto (Jan 29, 2019)

You are not alone!


----------



## 31ford (Jan 29, 2019)

As long as it is a casting set it will continue to inspire the imagination.  Once machined it will loose some of that.


----------



## joerom (Jan 29, 2019)

That is great..That gives me more reason to buy castings.....


----------



## 31ford (Jan 29, 2019)

Sorry, I didn't mean to come across that way.   I was agreeing with you on the pleasure you get from seeing them up on a shelf.  
I do have "some" of the pieces myself that I purchased in the 80,s when I was stationed in San Diego but not being a machinist they were never machined.  
They still occupy space on a shelf. to this day.  I purchased plans for the Little Demon awhile back in hopes of starting it one day and have been slowly learning
how to use the equipment that I have.


----------



## joerom (Jan 29, 2019)

No, you are fine with your comment, that is great means "good".....I was just saying that I can use  "inspire the imagination" as an excuse to buy more ...I also have the Little Demon drawings...I also bought some stock for it..Besides the Conley, I also have some barstock V8 parts that came with it...And no, I can't possibly finish what I have being 73, but now I can say it inspires me when I buy more...……..


----------



## bobden72 (Jan 30, 2019)

Not a lot of point having the castings If you are not going to build it.


----------



## joerom (Jan 30, 2019)

I did not say I wasn't going to, I just said I enjoy looking at the castings also and wondered if others enjoyed that too...…….


----------



## bruski (Feb 1, 2019)

Joerom,
 I will give you $1,800.00 for your Conley find if you should decide to sell some time in the near future.

bruski


----------

